# Zardoz



## Donnie (Dec 23, 2006)

First off...  x1000

I really love old sci-fi and as I was browsing through the sci-fi section of my Comcast OnDemand movies I saw this in the free movies section. Seemed like an interesting story and it was Sean Connery's first post-James Bond film so I figured, what the hell.
Good god, no wonder he dissappeared for a while through the 70s and 80s. 

For example, here was his outfit for most of the movie:






I know what I'm wearing for Halloween next year! 

On the bright side, I guess, there was plenty of circa 1974 boob in it.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 23, 2006)

Yep, I've seen this one, too. Er... classic...?


----------



## Leon (Dec 23, 2006)

haven't seen it, and i'm not sure i'll be looking for it.

more likely, i'll be looking OUT for it


----------



## Donnie (Dec 23, 2006)

Leon, you must watch it.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 23, 2006)

Flash? 

I dub thee... Flasholio.  Just don't be a Flashole, dude.


----------



## Donnie (Dec 23, 2006)

Yeah... I'm tired of the trend of using one's real name.

Or *is* Flash my real name? Hmmmmmmm...


----------



## Mastodon (Dec 23, 2006)

Whew. I thought that was another rediculous bot at first.


----------



## Leon (Dec 23, 2006)

Flash said:


> Yeah... I'm tired of the trend of using one's real name.



with the small group that we are, we ought to be able to keep track of who everyone is by their relative post count, eRep, and attitude of the post


----------



## ShutTheFuckUp-O-Bot (Dec 23, 2006)

Mastodon said:


> Whew. I thought that was another rediculous bot at first.


----------



## noodles (Dec 23, 2006)

^ Didn't see that coming.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 23, 2006)

Wow, that outfit is pretty freakin ridiculous, lmao


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 23, 2006)

noodles said:


> ^ Didn't see that coming.



 Yeah, that thing is weird. Ghost in the machine n' shit.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Dec 23, 2006)

ShutTheFuckUp-O-Bot said:


>



We humbly await the coming of our Lord...


----------



## Desecrated (Dec 23, 2006)

zardoz
wizard of oz

stuff like that keep me awake all night.


----------



## Mr. S (Dec 23, 2006)

Flash said:


> First off...  x1000


----------



## Vegetta (Dec 24, 2006)

I actually quite like Zardoz - It fits in pretty well with early 70's sci-fi 
(Rollerball, Soylent Green, Apes movies- kind of the world is going to hell with a hippie bent to it....

John Boorman can be an interesting director (Excaliber just kicks all kind of ass)


----------



## Donnie (Dec 24, 2006)

The story itself was actually pretty good. I'd actually like to see that movie re-made.  I just couldn't get past Sean Connery's outfit. 

What was the first line when the big stone head lowered from the sky? Something like... "Guns are good. They cleanse the land. The penis is evil. It spreads the seed!"  or something like that.

I had no idea that the director did Excaliber. That's a great movie!


----------



## Loomer (Dec 24, 2006)

Zardoz effing rules!  

I watched it on late night tv a few years ago, and my WTF-o-meter was off the scale through the whole thing. It seemed like something out of an old Genesis record, story-wise


----------



## Vegetta (Dec 24, 2006)

Flash said:


> I had no idea that the director did Excaliber. That's a great movie!



 Excaliber kicked all kinds of ass


----------



## leatherface2 (Dec 24, 2006)

sean c rules..........that outfit rocks. 70s was a great time in fashion history


----------

